# Doctor Who (May contain spoilers)



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 4, 2008)

So tomorrow night is the finale of the current series, anyone watching? Got any theories on how everything will work out?

Personally this is what I think:


Spoiler



David will carry on as the Doctor. He has to. I think the regeneration will leave him weak or his hand will come into play or his regenerated form will be trapped 1 second out of sync with the universe while David Tennant carries on. I think Donna will die (possibly a parrallel Donna runs goes back and runs infront of the Doctor to take the shot from the dalek... it was hard to work out what the person at the Shadow Proclaimation meant when she talked about the bug. It may have been a red herring as I think she said "There _was_ something on yout back"). I don't think Rose will die. I also think that all of Rose's family come back from the parrallel universe. Sarah Jane can't die as she has her own spin off series and neither can Jack as we all know he is the Face of Boe and we have seen his death already. Obviously Davros will live on in some shape or form, perhaps Dalek Khan presents some sort of weakness within the new dalek race as he has lost his mind?



So those are my ideas at the moment. I thought this was a good series, I much prefer Donna over Martha. She's a lot more fiesty and good fun, loving the whole "You're not mating with _me_ sonny boy!" kind of attitude.
Just wondering, where is it currently at in America?


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 4, 2008)

Over here in the USA, I think it depends on what channel is watched. I personally watch Doctor Who on SciFi, but I know there's a different time line going on the BBCA channel.

Sadly, being away at University a couple months ago, I missed many of the episodes. The last two episodes that I finally got to watch had to deal with The Library and some pretty professor gal. (Can't remember names for the life of me.) Next week is our seasonal finale, I think...


----------



## Rayne (Jul 4, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Just wondering, where is it currently at in America?



The _Forest of the Dead_ episode was aired last Friday, with _Midnight_ being aired next Friday. So we're three or so episodes behind those of you over in Europe.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

I love David as the doctor, he's much better than the previous guy, can't remember his name at the moment, but that's a brilliant show, I should start watching it again I think.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 4, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> Over here in the USA, I think it depends on what channel is watched. I personally watch Doctor Who on SciFi, but I know there's a different time line going on the BBCA channel.
> 
> Sadly, being away at University a couple months ago, I missed many of the episodes. The last two episodes that I finally got to watch had to deal with The Library and some pretty professor gal. (Can't remember names for the life of me.) Next week is our seasonal finale, I think...



Ahh, yes, Professor River Song. The mysterious lady who knows his name...
The episodes in The Library are episodes 8+9.

I am actually so excited, I can't wait to see how it all plays out! However, no Doctor Who next year, althought Torchwood is doing a week long special XD Do you get Torchwood?

EDIT:
Midnight is quite good, David's acting towards the end is brilliant. Christopher Eccleston was the last actor. I really liked him although he didn't get enough time for him to really grow. I must agree, David is brilliant. Allonsee!

I'm having four of my best friends up to have a Doctor Who party XD Alas, I can't get a costume together because all my good clothes are packed for the holidays but still... gonna be fun watching it on my cinema screen XD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, you guys are in for a treat. The last two episodes do have some flaws but they are still highly enjoyable. Some of my predictions were quite near the mark but most of the ones I have read or thought of were totally wrong. Also, it was 65 minutes long this time, excellent. Totally awesome =]
My love of David Tennant has also been cemented. You will know what I mean when you see the episode XD


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 6, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I love David as the doctor, he's much better than the previous guy, can't remember his name at the moment, but that's a brilliant show, I should start watching it again I think.



Christopher Eccleston.  He would have been okay if he didn't shout "FANTASTIC!" every few minutes.  Though Tennant has started to fashion an unhealthy obsession with "brilliant".

I can't wait for Moffat to take over from Davies so that we get more original episodes with new foes as opposed to Davies's nostalgic approach with Daleks and Cybermen.


----------



## Lost (Jul 6, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Wow, you guys are in for a treat. The last two episodes do have some flaws but they are still highly enjoyable. Some of my predictions were quite near the mark but most of the ones I have read or thought of were totally wrong. Also, it was 65 minutes long this time, excellent. Totally awesome =]
> My love of David Tennant has also been cemented. You will know what I mean when you see the episode XD



Yeah the final episode was totally awesome!!! I can watch the new episodes on Veoh like an hour after there air on the BBC. I have completely fell in love with David and trippen when ..... happened and then ...... happened and was totally LMAO when ...... spin.... great ending!!!


----------



## Foxie299 (Jul 7, 2008)

For my money, the season climax--and RTD's swansong--was medicore at best.  Boring, blah, whatever.  More fireworks, more noise and light covering up for an utter lack of substance--typical Davis.  

Moffat, on the other hand, I can't wait to see at the helm.  All the best episodes of the revived series have been from him (_Empty Child/The Doctor Dances, Blink_), and Jekyll was brilliant.



***Potential Spoiler****
(sorry, don't know how to do the mouse-over thing)
The German Daleks made the whole episode worthwhile!  Brilliant!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 7, 2008)

Lost said:


> Yeah the final episode was totally awesome!!! I can watch the new episodes on Veoh like an hour after there air on the BBC. I have completely fell in love with David and trippen when ..... happened and then ...... happened and was totally LMAO when ...... spin.... great ending!!!



The spinning was hilarious... plus hairy chest! Totally wasn't expecting that XD Yumm <3
I can't find the last episode on Veoh, I really really want to download it because if failed to record on my Sky+ <=[

And Foxie, they totally did XD

Edit: Found it XD


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 7, 2008)

*shields eyes from spoilers* I'm really behind (I'm only just starting Season Four), but I love _Doctor Who_ more than any other television show right now.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a season behind. I've been watching it on BBC America. 
I have watching Doctor Who my whole life! Tom Baker, number 4, was and still is the BEST!
I really like Torchwood too. I hope that this 5-part isn't the end of it. I'll be very upset. I need my Capt. Jack fix.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 8, 2008)

The finale was fantastic. That last scene really got me.


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> The finale was fantastic. That last scene really got me.



Ending almost made me cry and the spinning was the best part and when they pushed them i was ROFLing so hard!


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought the cliffhanger resolution was typical RTD deus ex machina, cheap and unsatisfying, and all style over substance. There were one or two nice bits overal, but Davros cursing the Doctor as the Destroyer of Worlds after he'd just tried to end all life in the universe was a bit rich... I'm  looking forward to Moffat taking over, as his episodes have been universally brilliant without fail, with only a handful of the series bests coming from writers other than him (Human Nature/Family of Blood is still my favourate story of the revived series). I only hope he can keep up his quality of writing as series producer.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Over on imdb.com all the fanbrat shippers were bawing over the fact that 'it wasn't the real doctor'


----------

